# Old Wooden Wheel Bike need value help please..



## brockman1 (Mar 10, 2010)

During an estate cleanout I found a old wooden wheel bike with two seats that appears to be made by the Liberty Bike Company sometime in the 18oo's. The bike is in good shape for it's age, it  has what looks to be oak rims with hard rubber tires and a leather seat with no springs under it just a webing of some kind. If you can give me and idea of the circa and value I would appreciate the help....


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 10, 2010)

Pics will help id it. If its that old, "The Wheelmen" site might be able to help.


----------



## brockman1 (Mar 10, 2010)

*wooden wheel 1895 bike value*

Went to that site and it says the bike was made by the Liberty bicycle company of New York New York for one year 1895-96 but whats a bike like that worth in pretty good conditin? I will get some pics soon..


----------



## walter branche (Mar 10, 2010)

go to the wheelmen site , look throgh the directory , find copake bicycle auction, and look through there archive of past auctions ,that will give you an idea ,, usuall 250.00 to 1200 depending if it is complete , also if it is built in a certain town,., sometimes people want it ,and the price goes up,, a nice one ready to ride ,, 1800


----------

